# Did a few modifications...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Nice! I like that mini-JP. Keep us up to date with how you like that Tohatsu.

Cheers


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

The hatsu looks good on the back


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent Job.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great! Gotta love black and tan in this skiff! 50hp tohatsu is really sweet!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

How do you like the acceleration on that hatsu  They get up in a hurry


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

That IPB looks awesome! Is the hull black or dark green? With a different prop you see over 40mph! Capt. Denny(I think) has a Caimen with that motor and sees 42mph.

BTW, you will love that motor!


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of the compliments! the acceleration is insane, DI two stroke is the way to go, less weight, easy starts, and who doesn't like that two stroke groan?? The hull is actually dark green. The Atlas mini jack plate should be the standard for all skiffs of this size, it weighs 23 pounds, submersible, self contained with no external pumps and all you have to to is run the lines to your power of choice and mount a switch. The clamps on the motor had to be cut off to make the mount work perfectly, but the whole setup is great now. The up/down time on the jack plate is incredible and fine tuning the running attitude of the boat is a breeze. the short shaft motor obviously weighs less than a comparable long shaft and this motor is the only one on the market that offers a 50 hp in 15" shaft with power TT. My next mods are to get a nice cooler mounted for extra seating (although a passenger can ride on the back deck and the boat still runs nicely!), rod holders, and a nice prop. The prop is where I'm kinda stuck because obviously one has to go through the obligatory speed/hole shot debate, I'm leaning towards a prop with a decent top speed that can put out a decent hole shot that doesn't cavitate with the plate all the way up! that's a ways out at this point though!


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Very clean looking boat i would like to talk my freind into one of these!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you might want to give powertech props a call, I talked to them about 6-7 months ago. The guy said they were working directly with the tohatsu guys to develop some new props and he was real excited about what they were putting together. Maybee they will work with you to get you set up with the right prop


----------

